# Koda update.. he passed!!



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda passed his PSA-PDC a couple of weeks ago, my skin is still peeling from the sunburn but it's all worth it!

I have decided to retire him and spend my time and energy to help my son who is still non-verbal at 4. 

After 2 years of training, in crazy Texas heat or freezing cold, he finally did it at 2 yrs and 3 months old. Thank goodness seeing my gas bill went up like crazy (12 miles to a gal!) 
I am super proud of my showline, I have proven that they CAN do it!





He is happily retired being a ninja water dog



A social butterfly




And the most important job of all.. :wub::wub:

a best friend


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats Josie and Koda, such a beefcake. I didn't make it out there but knew you passed (fb). I'm proud of you both!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!!!! I'm so glad you put those pool pics in there. Heck, it cooled me off. It looks HOT, like the Wild West with the dust! lol

Good boy, Koda


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Koda!! Those are beautiful photos. Your son looks so happy with the dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congratulations! Gorgeous photos! I'm sure Koda won't mind one bit being retired living the easy life


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to the both of you!!

Enjoy your retirement Koda!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent job, Josie! It was so great to meet both of you in person. Thank you so much for your great advice. You helped steer us in a way that I will always be grateful...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

